

The batman equation  - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/the-batman-equation/

======
ColinWright
Discussion for this is on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2825402>

Also on [http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/54506/is-this-
batman...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/54506/is-this-batman..).

Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820332>

